# 11 second maxima?



## nissanluver (Oct 20, 2004)

how much do u think i would have to dump into an 02 maxima in order to make it an 11 sec. car or better? engine parts too?....engine swaps too


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*hahha*



nissanluver said:


> how much do u think i would have to dump into an 02 maxima in order to make it an 11 sec. car or better? engine parts too?....engine swaps too



i would have to say almost up to 10,000


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

^^^^^^
Or $500 bucks with a NOS system...like a 150 shot.  
Did you want to do it more than once lol


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

LatinMax said:


> ^^^^^^
> Or $500 bucks with a NOS system...like a 150 shot.
> Did you want to do it more than once lol


I don't think a 150 shot will get it in the 11s maybe not even the 12s. It will also destroy the engine.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> I don't think a 150 shot will get it in the 11s maybe not even the 12s. It will also destroy the engine.


There is a maxiam in the org that is running 11 sec with nos factory tires and the auto tranny full presure mod.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nissanluver said:


> how much do u think i would have to dump into an 02 maxima in order to make it an 11 sec. car or better? engine parts too?....engine swaps too


We have needed for an 11 second car...
Engine upgrades
Tranny Upgrades
Better tyres (and probably wheels)
BIG Brake kit
Suspension Upgrade
...just between brakes and tyres, you can spend 4 grand easily. DEEEEEEEEP pockets mate, thats all I can say. :crazy:


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------

